# Predator Expo 2017



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Does anyone know when it's going to be this year? The one from Waco,TX

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, they didn't have one in 2016 and I can't find any information for 2017. :-(


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Same here, I was really looking forward to making it this year.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

